# UPS y baterias



## loquillo4 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hola, quien puede ayudarme a lo siguiente: ¿como puedo hacer para conectar una UPS de 600W con batería interna de 12v 5Ah a una batería estática externa de 12v 40Ah?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Loquillo,

El UPS tiene internamente su regulador, supresor de picos, cargador, monitor de carga y a lo mejor una unidad lógica de control si es que lo puedes conectar al  PC.

El problema es que si deseas conectar una batería de mayor capacidad, deberás modificar el circuito de carga y monitoreo de la batería, por lo que sería algo complejo hacer lo que dices. 

No quisieras decirte que no se puede, pero creo que deberás limitarte al tipo de batería para el cual está diseñado el UPS.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## loquillo4 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hola otra vez, indagando un poco más sobre el tema, encontre que se deben colocar unos diodos (6 de 5a) para lograr que esto funcione. el problema es que no se como instalarlos. además existe la manera de que el cargador que trae la ups sirva como un control para hacer que un cargador externo para la bateria se active cuando la bateria necesite carga.... bueno eso es en teoria. alguien me podria colaborar como hago este interruptor?


----------



## Rafael Correa Tapia (Nov 1, 2005)

loquillo4 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quien puede ayudarme a lo siguiente: ¿como puedo hacer para conectar una UPS de 600W con batería interna de 12v 5Ah a una batería estática externa de 12v 40Ah?



Pana ponte un diodo al revés es decir polaridad positiva invertida entre el cable pos del ups y el pos de la bateria, asi evitaras dañar el ups pues la capacidad del cargador del ups no soporta cargar la bateria. imaginate tu con un saco de plomo al hombro.


----------



## tareco (Dic 7, 2005)

Rafael estas errado, realmente si se puede conectar una ups a una bateria de 40Ah sin necesidad de diodos, lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que la ups no puede reponer la corriente de la bateria de 40Ah que se consumio en la descarga con la rapidez que necesita la bateria, el parametro 40Ah es simplemente la corriente maxima que puede entregar la bateria para un determinado consumidor, no puedes arrancar un auto con una de 5Ah, pero si con una de 40Ah, aqui si cabe la comparacion del saco de plomo, por ultimo reafirmo lo que dice Marcelo, existen ups que te sensan el voltaje de la bateria como proteccion, el voltaje de una bateria de 5Ah y una de 40Ah a plena carga no es el mismo, y esto pudiera incidir a la hora de que la ups conmute a bateria, saludos


----------



## JR (Dic 7, 2005)

todo lo dicho a sido mas q correcto, ahora bien como dice el colega marcelo, se puede hacer algo tedioso el modificar el circuito de monitoreo de la bateria y de cargar la bateria, pero tambien es correcto lo q el colega tareco a dicho, una pregunta, q marca es el upc??? yo he hecho eso en varios ups de distintas marcas, y hasta ahora sin problemas,  en alguno con modificaciones a los circuitos ya mencionados en otros, simplemente agregandole un cargador externo,  ya sabemos la razon..

los ups MGE  http://www.mgeups.com/    donde trabaje por varios años a estos ups se les hiso una modificacion, y todo se redujo en poner una resistencia en serie, en su circuito de monitoreo de bateria,  para poder cambiar su modulo de baterias q eran 12 baterias de 12vdc 5AH se les pusieron 12 baterias t225 trojan  se le puso un cargador externo con un generador heolico, este ups es usado para mantener un cajero automatico encendido aproximadamente 4 a 5 dias. 

para mi esos ups son una maravilla.

como eran esos años,    millones para el dueño de la compañia y yo con un sueldo micero, ahora q trabajo por mi cuenta me a ido mucho mejor.....


----------



## fher77 (Oct 7, 2007)

Buenas . Saludos a todo 
mi problema es el siguiente.:  uso un UPS marca energizer modelo  ER-HM500 
Run Time: up to 12 minutes Connection: USB  VA Rating: 500  Watts: 200 
el dia martes 2-10-2007  en la tarde una tormenta afecto la corriente lectrica por unos segundos; esto pasa cuando yo iba saliendo de mi lugar de trabajo. en la noche como a las 8:30 cuando me propongo a encender la PC y a navegar me doy cuenta de que no tengo conexion de red y veo que mi modem esta apagado. al principio crei que se habia quemado ya que todo el hardware habia encendido correctamente menos el modem., luego de revisar todo observo que el UPS esta apagado, situacion que me causo dudas, porque en otras oportunidades el quedaba encendido. al principio no queria encender y tuve que apretar el boton de encendido varias veces hasta que logre que encendiera. luego de esto verifico si todo esta funcionando correctamente y todos los valores del UPS aparentemente esta correctos menos los de la carga de la bateria los cuales fluctuan en su porcentaje desde 18 hasta 60 y nunca llega al 100% como deberia estar.
porfavor espero que alguno de ustedes me ayude a entender que esta pasando y cual seria la solucion. el UPS lo compre en Mayo del 2005


----------



## cx5al (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola, no hay ningún problema, yo he conectado UPS de 500w a baterías de 200A en forma directa para repetidores de comunicaciones, funcionan excelente, claro que cuando se corta luz y luego de entregar muchas horas de respaldo, la recuperación de la batería es lenta, pero eso no es malo, sugiero colocar un ventilador interior porque se calienta mucho. saludos.


----------



## eltorvic (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola compañeros, tengo una pregunta, yo tengo una ups Forza de 750W pero la batería está mala y ya no prende, mi pregunta es cómo puedo hacer para que la ups prenda sin la bateria para que me sirva como regulador de voltage ? Que puente en el circuito debo hacer o que relay debo puentear para que prenda sin la bateria y me sirva como regulador, se los agradezco, muchas gracias.


----------



## karana (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola a todos. Debo hacer una revisión de un UPS esta tarde. Pero para ser sincero, no se por donde empezar. Alguien quisiera darme una luz. Gracias.


----------



## hember (Ene 6, 2016)

Hola. Tengo una UPS, quiero saber si puedo reemplazar la bateria del UPS por una de automovil...


----------



## mirv23ve (Feb 22, 2021)

cx5al dijo:


> Hola, no hay ningún problema, yo he conectado UPS de 500w a baterías de 200A en forma directa para repetidores de comunicaciones, funcionan excelente, claro que cuando se corta luz y luego de entregar muchas horas de respaldo, la recuperación de la batería es lenta, pero eso no es malo, sugiero colocar un ventilador interior porque se calienta mucho. saludos.


Que más amigo. Una pregunta que marca es el UPS, ya que quiero montar una batería 100Ah pero he leído que hay UPS que no permiten conectar baterías mayor a su nominal preestablecido. La implementación es para autosoportar antenas prestadoras de WISP. Y otro UPS con otra batería 100Ah para conectar un TV LCD con un DVR para el sistema de seguridad. Los mismos estarían también conectados un paneles solares ya que el servicio eléctrico en pésimo (soy de Venezuela).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 22, 2021)

No lo sé yo no he visto a los UPS cargar en modo bulk ni en absorción.
Casi todos los que he visto se quedan en voltaje de flotación. Que es de 13.8v.

La batería de 100Ah me imagino que es ácido plomo de un BCI 31T.

Yo opino que necesitas otra manera de mantener cargada la batería.
Los ups normales tienen baterías de 7.5Ah que es muy poca corriente a la que le Vaz a meter.


----------

